
Automattic has purchased Tumblr - krogsgard
https://poststatus.com/automattic-has-purchased-tumblr/
======
minimaxir
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20679387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20679387)
which is the original story. (and also an another annoying instance of HN's
ranking algos)

~~~
krogsgard
I am also talking to the CEO of Automattic live about this story... not a
duplicate.

